# Frage zu Logo Design



## Klimax (2. Februar 2004)

Wie erstelle ich so ein Logo (siehe Anhang) ?

Ich meine wie bekomme ich den Rand um die Schrift herum?

Bitte keine Links zu englisch sprachigen Seiten. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Fabian (2. Februar 2004)

Schon mal nach "Grunge" bzw. "Grunge Borders" gesucht?

Oder meinst du Wirklich nur einen einfachen Rand? Das geht mit den Ebeneneffekten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2004)

Das sind Grundlagen!

Menü: Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen

(aktive Auswahl nötig)

Ansonsten/oder : Pfadkontur fülklen und hierbei eine "unreglemäßige" Werkzeugspitze!


----------



## Klimax (2. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Nehmen wir mal die OCRANA D-LINK Schrift. Also rote Schrift mit dem schwarzem Rand.

Ich erstelle eine Ebende mit der Schrift. Wie muss ich dann die Vordergrund bzw. Hintergrundfarbe einstellen?

Wäre cool wenn mir das jemand mal kurz erläutern kann, also eine Art Mini Tutorial vom Anfang bis Ende (bin nämlich noch PS  ).

So schwierig kann des doch net sein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2004)

Schrift erstellen
Schrift auswählen ( STRG + KIlck ins Ebenenthumbnail )
Neue Ebene
Farbe wählen, die "aussen" sein soll ( als Vordergundfarbe )
Nenü: Bearbeiten Kontur füllen


----------



## Klimax (2. Februar 2004)

@Thomas Lindner


VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Fabian (2. Februar 2004)

Was ich wiederrum nicht verstehe, wieso man sich solch teuren Programme zulegt wenn man Sie nicht bediehnen kann und das Handbuch nicht liest? (Gerade bei solch wirklich Basic Sachen...)


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Februar 2004)

Das passiert meistens, wenn ma sich kein "Retail" Pack holt, sondern ein "Bulk"-Pack von einer Warez-Seite


----------



## verbEL (2. Februar 2004)

erwischt


----------



## jfk adi (6. Februar 2004)

*Umrandung ganz leicht*

Mit sieben KLICKS zur Umrandung mit Photoshop.

Solche Logos werden aber im allgemeinen in Vektorprogrammen erzeugt, das hat etwas mit der späteren Verarbeitung zu tun( Druck in allen größen, Schneiden
für Auto- o. Schaufensterbeschriftung u.u.u.)

Ich bevorzuge CorelDRAW. (Adobe Illustrator und Macromedia Freehand sind aber auch sehr gute alternativen)


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Februar 2004)

Auch nicht schön, aber in weniger Schritten zum (fast) gleichen Ergebnis:

Text setzen
Rechtsklick auf die Ebene: Fülloptionen
Kontur anklicken, OK klicken
Fertig


----------



## kalurak (26. März 2004)

Wie du Text ein dreckiges Grunge-Design gibst, kannst du auf deutsch auch unter  Grunge-Design.de   erfahren. 

Da fidnest du auch noch viele weitere Tutoriale übers Grunge-Design


----------

